# The dumpling test



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

I made savoury mince and dumplings for dinner last night, its the first time I'd tried dumplings since diagnosis. And I'll be having them again!
Tested 2 hours after eating them and only had a rise of 0.5 and I had 2 of them!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

Dumplings have quite a negative long term effect on MODY type diabetics. Oh yes and cats do too. Send all of your dumplings and Tigga to St. Helens as these things have no effect whatsoever on type 1's


----------



## grovesy (Oct 11, 2016)

I occasionally have them with a casserole!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Dumplings have quite a negative long term effect on MODY type diabetics. Oh yes and cats do too. Send all of your dumplings and Tigga to St. Helens as these things have no effect whatsoever on type 1's



No dumplings left!!! The badgers had the left overs!!! You will have to travel down to Essex DL and i'll make you dumplings! But I will be checking your pockets thoroughly to make sure you arent trying to smuggle out Tigga on your departure!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 11, 2016)

'The Dumpling Test' sounds as though it should be about how cute you are...and that's as cute as a delicious dinky little dumpling Stitchy babe


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> 'The Dumpling Test' sounds as though it should be about how cute you are...and that's as cute as a delicious dinky little dumpling Stitchy babe



Im hardly dinky!!! But thank you. X


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Im hardly dinky!!! But thank you. X


But getting dinkier all the time my lovely.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 11, 2016)

We had them on Sunday too Stitch and only a moderate rise for me. Proper dinners seem to be my safest bet for keeping the BG's steady.


----------



## Owen (Oct 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I made savoury mince and dumplings for dinner last night, its the first time I'd tried dumplings since diagnosis. And I'll be having them again!
> Tested 2 hours after eating them and only had a rise of 0.5 and I had 2 of them!


Suet does have a lower GL than flower, Steak and Kidney pudding, Oh Yeah 

9.3g carbohydrate per 100


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

Didnt want to risk them before, but we was talking about food in work yesterday (all our conversations seem to end up on food) and someone mentioned dumplings, so I thought i'd given them a try, pleased with the result and they are definately back on the menu. I know my OH enjoyed it as he went back for seconds!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Didnt want to risk them before, but we was talking about food in work yesterday (all our conversations seem to end up on food) and someone mentioned dumplings, so I thought i'd given them a try, pleased with the result and they are definately back on the menu. I know my OH enjoyed it as he went back for seconds!


Thanks Stitch...I hadn't even considered dumplings...but they're now going on the menu. Yummers!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I made savoury mince and dumplings for dinner last night, its the first time I'd tried dumplings since diagnosis. And I'll be having them again!
> Tested 2 hours after eating them and only had a rise of 0.5 and I had 2 of them!


Stitch...wish I hadn't seen this...since I've read it...fixated on the prospect of savoury mince (soya of course ) and dumplings (whilst trying to ignore DL's lascivious comments about them...or was that about someone else's  baps)...have soya mince in freezer...going to give it a try...salivating already...


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 11, 2016)

I once read (word of mouth anecdote, so take it with as much of a pinch of salt as you like!  ) that dumplings don't spike as much when freshly made (the suet factor) as they do when reheated (cos all the suet has run out, leaving the dumplings with a higher GL.

Never tested this, cos I try and avoid flour, but maybe one of you could conduct some exhaustive Dumpling Trials, to test the theory...?

- have tried LC grain free dumplings, but they were unmitigated disaster.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 11, 2016)

Brunneria said:


> I once read (word of mouth anecdote, so take it with as much of a pinch of salt as you like!  ) that dumplings don't spike as much when freshly made (the suet factor) as they do when reheated (cos all the suet has run out, leaving the dumplings with a higher GL.
> 
> Never tested this, cos I try and avoid flour, but maybe one of you could conduct some exhaustive Dumpling Trials, to test the theory...?
> 
> - have tried LC grain free dumplings, but they were unmitigated disaster.


Interesting post.  It seems logical, but we won't know until it's been tested.  I might try dumplings made with coconut or almond flour?  I'll let you know how I get on.

I was confused by your second para.  Why would anyone try to avoid flavour?  I need an eye test.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 11, 2016)

Marsfartblaster said:


> I need an eye test.


try this *Pirate* Eye Chart...


----------



## Ljc (Oct 11, 2016)

At this time of year I start looking forward to the time when it's cold enough to really enjoy stew n dumps. I'm now reassured bout the dumps  it's the root veg that concerns me now.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

What I had last night was so easy to do. It was a Hairy Bikers recipe, i changed a couple of ingredients just to suit me.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

This is the recipe I use. I dont put in red wine, I use extra stock. I also dont use celery.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/mince_and_dumplings_47431


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

An eye test of my own:

*GIVE*
*YOUR
DUMPLINGS
To
DIABETIC
LIBERTY
RIGHT NOW*


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

I also left out the caster sugar!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> An eye test of my own:
> 
> *GIVE*
> *YOUR
> ...



Oo-er missus!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Oo-er missus!




I like the way your mind works lady


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I like the way your mind works lady



Most of the time its in the gutter!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

Its a bit like British Rail, One track and dirty!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 11, 2016)

Brunneria said:


> I once read (word of mouth anecdote, so take it with as much of a pinch of salt as you like!  ) that dumplings don't spike as much when freshly made (the suet factor) as they do when reheated (cos all the suet has run out, leaving the dumplings with a higher GL.
> 
> Never tested this, cos I try and avoid flour, but maybe one of you could conduct some exhaustive Dumpling Trials, to test the theory...?
> 
> - have tried LC grain free dumplings, but they were unmitigated disaster.


Oh no...can't make them now...if I did...I'd have to eat them all before they became full of carbs later...shame...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Its a bit like British Rail, One track and dirty!




PHWOOOOOAAAAARRRRRRRR I do love a dirty bird


----------



## Ljc (Oct 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> An eye test of my own:
> 
> *GIVE*
> *YOUR
> ...


No way mate they're MINE all MINE


----------



## grovesy (Oct 11, 2016)

I use vegetarian suet for mine!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

Ljc said:


> No way mate they're MINE all MINE




Do you know how it feels to be hoisted on your own petard? I really don't like it muchly


----------



## Ljc (Oct 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> This is the recipe I use. I dont put in red wine, I use extra stock. I also dont use celery.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/mince_and_dumplings_47431


Thanks,


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2016)

Interesting dumpling recipe - my mama used to add a dessertspoonful of dry sage and onion stuffing mix to the dry ingredients.  B lovely dumplings!

The suet (fat) does slow the carbs in the flour down really noticeably.  Make more stew than you need but us proportionately smaller amounts of the ingreds of the dumplings and only cook the dumplings you'll eat today.  When reheating - make a couple more - they only have to steam for about 15-20 minutes - about 10, then turn them for the remaining time.


----------

